# decent walking boots



## bev (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a decent pair of walking boots please? I recently bought   some 'merrell' ones but they cause such pain and dont bend properly that I have given up but am loathe to buy another pair unless they have been recommended. I am told 'scarpa' walkings boots are good so just wondering what  the walkers out there would recommend. Thanks for any replies.Bev

p.s. I have tried various ones on in the shop and they feel comfortable but the problem is once I start walking thats when they tend to rub or hurt so looking for hints and tips on how to choose a good pair.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Bev, best option is find a pair you feel comfy in and then break them in gently. This way you wont get sore feet, also use plenty of dubin to keep them soft and water proof.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 20, 2013)

I buy all my footwear from Clark's childrens range.  Rather than boots, I wear boys' trainers (my arthritic big toes can't bend enough to get into boots).  I still need to break in new ones by wearing them for a few hours each day until they conform to my feet.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 20, 2013)

I got some merrel fell running shoes a couple of year ago & when they were wet they where very slippy. I go to keswick a lot & there are lots of shops to choose from. Scarppa is a good make. Like everything there is a lot out there


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 20, 2013)

My boots are Gelert ones bought from an outdoor shop in Bedgellert North Wales.  They are lovely and comfortable.  One tip I would give is to wear two pairs of socks, one normal, and one pair of proper woollen walking socks over the top and buy the boots a size bigger than normal.

I broke mine in very quickly and now just wear a thick pair of socks in them.  Have been wearing them almost non-stop this week!


----------



## XandersMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi

I have some Karrimor Summit mid boots, really comfy and flexible.  Got them from Sports Direct.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you buying for walking or everyday use?  what sort of terrain?

I tend to use walking boots for everyday use since I prefer the support they offer my ankles.  I've had a few over the years and generally I look for something that feels like it fits well and is comfortable.

It's useful if the shop you buy them from has some kind of mixed terrain simulator to try them a bit.  Some of the materials have very little give in them, unlike leather, so you have to be careful to make sure they absolutely fit and you are wearing the same sorts of socks you usually do.  Also, as you walk your feet get warm and can expand a bit.

My current everyday shoes are a set of Goretex boots from The North Face and they are very good (have to replace soon though, the tread is getting thin).

Although currently I'm wearing a set of 14 year old Porelle's that I brought when I used to live 20 minutes from the Lake District (they are not that hard wearing, they only come out for a week each year!)

Oh ignore the shoes sizes, just go for what fits.  When trying new boots I've sometimes found that I can be a half size different between two brands.


----------



## bev (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies.Mark I want them for walking of a weekend in the Countryside so various terrains to deal with. After trying some of the leather style I have realised that they are quite 'moulded' and dont seem to bend a lot or is that just my feet!Bev


----------



## Copepod (Jan 20, 2013)

Regarding boot fitting - ALWAYS take whatever socks you intend to wear with your boots and try on in afternoon, when your feet have swollen a bit. Boots that fit tightly in the morning will be far too tight by afternoon.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2013)

Right ... my boots look more like high up trainers rather than leather type boots, the difference being they are actually waterproof but also breathable and cost an arm and a leg.  Had em from Go Outdoors so got the discount otherwise, 2 arms and both legs.  They have you walking up and down the wooden hill etc, and also insist you buy a new pair of proper socks at the same time.  V strict !  Bloke said I couldn't have em unless I walked round the shop in em for at least half an hour and handed me my trainers ina carrier bag so I could.  Thought that was a bit trusting meself but there you go.

Anyway, they are great and I've never regretted getting a REALLY good pair.

I'd happily tell you what they are except they're in the motorhome and if you think I'm going out there this weather (been snowing ALL day) you have another think coming!  LOL

I will have to tomorrow though so unless you're going shopping tonight, I'll tell you tomorrow!


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 20, 2013)

Brasher are nice - they are lovely & light & have a good anti clogging sole (not brilliant on ice though, or at least mine from 10+ yrs ago aren't! ).  I think they still do a gortex lined fabric boot. They are about the only boots I've not blistered with.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 20, 2013)

As Xanders Mum said, Sport Direct do sell some, and always at seriously cut down prices.  Go along there any try some on, very reasonable prices.  Amazon too sell several types.  Probably not a good idea to buy them there as you cannot try them, but do have a look on Amazon for reviews.  I bought a pair of Karrimor walking shoes (as well as the Gelert boots I own) for a holiday last summer in the Lakes, but some of the Karrimor ones apparently don't grip too well in the wet.  Mine were fine, but I was wary of that having read reviews.  It wasn't on my style of shoe, but I was mindful of that on other Karrimors.  Both my boots and shoes are waterproof fabric rather than leather.  My Gelert boots have a really thick padded 'collar' on them.  If you have an outdoor shop nearby, just go along and try on loads. Prices vary dramatically too.


----------



## bev (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-mount-low-ladies-walking-shoes-187109#customerreviews

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies. I went to Sports Direct and bought these and from the second I put them on they felt like slippers! I have a high in-step with a skinny ankle and wide width toes so to find something that remotely feels comfortable is a find. I have been wearing them around the house and its like walking on fresh air! I will report back with the results of a real walk. Thanks for all the advice.Bev


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 22, 2013)

As William has lymphoedema as well as T1, we have to be extra careful with his feet. He wears good quality walking socks inside his boots which help a lot, but in the past hasn't been able to avoid blisters completely. Recently we found out about blister sticks, which you use like a roll on before you put your socks on. Compeed makes one. This has been really fantastic, helps to prevent rubbing/blisters from forming in the first place. I do recommend that to anyone doing a long walk, it does work. You can get them from large chemists and outdoor shops.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd always said Scarpas but either they got broader heels or mine got narrower but now I'm a Merril person.

The best type of boots for you are the ones that fit YOUR feet perfectly and give the the protection they need. I once bought a pair of ?20 brandless cheapees from Go Outdoors, walked the Gr52 and half the Gr 5 in them and put them in the bin as I got on the plane home. They just fitted perfectly and I wore them out in 6 weeks walking: not the recommended shoes for the job, but ideal in that place and time.

Good luck!


----------

